# "Best Yogurt Ever!" How to steps with pictures.



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Ok, This is the best yogurt I have ever had!!!  Heres how to make it!

I just took these pictures a few mins ago. 

~~You will need~~

Homemade yogurt (Cooked over night @ 100F )
Stock Pot (Strianer part and pot part.)
Dish Towel (clean! with bleach not soap.)
Large Spoon 
Wooden Spoon 
Whisk
Jello (Any. I am using Lime)
Cups




Frist Make yogurt. save some for later use or to stater another batch. With what is left over, Take stock pot. Put dish towel on the top of stock pot and take strainer and push down, (Making sure the dish towel will hold the dripping yogurt.) Let this drip for all day and over night. (See below for picture.)











Remove lid and their will be some runny yogurt in the strainer. Use this as a dip for chips or eat as runny yogurt  It is less runny then regular yogurt. (See picture below)










Spoon out all the runny stuff you can. Remove strainer, with a hand on the dish towel so it won't fall in drippings! You should see this. A thick almost cheese yogut. See how the ends of the thick yogurt look like cheese. (See Picture Below.)










Next spoon this thick stuff in a cup (2 cups is all needed. The rest can be used as a starter for next batch. Or saved for next best yogurt!  )


----------



## designer (Aug 19, 2004)

What do you do with the jello?

Edited: OOPS! I just found the part 2, nevermind.


----------

